# Buccochromis lepturus



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has had some experience with the Buccochromis lepturus?? The profile says they get up to 16" what would a typical aquarium size be???? I'm just wondering if something like this would end up eating say 3-5" fish


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

BenHugs said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone has had some experience with the Buccochromis lepturus?? The profile says they get up to 16" what would a typical aquarium size be???? I'm just wondering if something like this would end up eating say 3-5" fish


A 3" fish maybe...a 5" fish I doubt it. In the wild Buccochromis are piscivores but from my understanding they typically don't bother tank mates at all and are considered peaceful tankmates.

Keep in mind though that I don't it will be any risk at all to any 3" fish until it becomes full grown or close to it. For example in my tank I recently had a scare when my Exochochromis 7-8" male and my 6" female tried to eat my Tyrannochromis nigriventer 2-3.25" juveniles I added (since they didn't bother the 4" one I added I figured they wouldn't bother them). My male Exochochromis has a huge mouth and can fit like 8 whole krill in his mouth easily, yet they just couldn't seem to catch up to the Tyrannochromis. They did damage a few of the little guys's fins but all are accounted for.

My point being, even if the fish is of edible size, if the fish can't catch it they won't eat it. My Exochochromis just figured it wasn't worth wasting their enegery trying to catch them and instead are now completely ignoring them and are just eating the pellets and frozen foods that I feed.

~Ed


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Marduk
I had a Buccochromis and accidentally killed it and wanted another one. It was really peaceful and only got up to 6" before the accident. I just wanted to make sure that my tank wasn't going to turn into a bait shop.

What is the fish pictured in your profile shot I like the face on it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Marduk said:


> In the wild Buccochromis are piscivores but from my understanding they typically don't bother tank mates at all and are considered peaceful tankmates.


Single male fish are usually fairly peaceful fish. A large spawning male on the other hand is a completely different story. There are a number of accounts where they have taken out quite a few of the other fish in the tank during spawning, including in some 8 foot tanks. These are big powerful fish, and can be aggressive. Certainly the male I kept was.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Fogelhund you're saying that with a female buccochromis in the tank that's when the males can be a problem or if any species female is in the tank????I hear f. rostratus can be the same way I have one of those now but at 3" he's not much of a fish yet.

How big has your buccochromis gotten in your tanks???


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My buccochromis was about 12", when he killed the 10" rostratus male, three rostratus females and two of his females, in a 6ft tank. I've heard similar stories from other people.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> My buccochromis was about 12", when he killed the 10" rostratus male, three rostratus females and two of his females, in a 6ft tank. I've heard similar stories from other people.


Wow did you eat him after that 

so would you recommend a bucco for a male mostly hap tank? or should I just skip that one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

I would get a Bucco male for sure. They make great display fish. Just be careful when you stock them with other Buccos or females, as you could get a horror story like Fogelhund's.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 3 Buccochromis Nototania,I had 4 to begin with and one got killed. Anyway I really like these guys but mine appear a little agressive,not crazy agressive but agressive. I want to break it down to one male but can't tell which one is a male,due because they don't color up for a while,is there anyway to tell this early? Mine are about 3 inches. I figured with some of the aggression that there is probably a female in the group. Help appreciated. But like I said these are a awesome fish.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I would love to have a Tyrannchromis N., don't see those here in Nebraska. You can mail me a male Marduk. :thumb:


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Definitely get one! They are one of the neatest fish I've ever kept. If it helps I keep mine with Placidachromis electra,o. Lithobates Z-rock,Copadachromis "midnight mloto",and Protomelas insignis.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Scollie said:


> I have 3 Buccochromis Nototania,I had 4 to begin with and one got killed. Anyway I really like these guys but mine appear a little agressive,not crazy agressive but agressive. I want to break it down to one male but can't tell which one is a male,due because they don't color up for a while,is there anyway to tell this early? Mine are about 3 inches. I figured with some of the aggression that there is probably a female in the group. Help appreciated. But like I said these are a awesome fish.


I wouldn't count on a juvenile's behaviour at 3", to have any correlation to what they will do as mature adults.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Meaning they are going to get more aggressive? or what?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Scollie said:


> I have 3 Buccochromis Nototania,I had 4 to begin with and one got killed. Anyway I really like these guys but mine appear a little agressive,not crazy agressive but agressive. I want to break it down to one male but can't tell which one is a male,due because they don't color up for a while,is there anyway to tell this early? Mine are about 3 inches. I figured with some of the aggression that there is probably a female in the group. Help appreciated. But like I said these are a awesome fish.


My Buccochromis was about 4-5 inches and coloring up.... but I accidentally killed him  so hold on to them for a little while longer just to be sure.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Scollie said:


> Meaning they are going to get more aggressive? or what?


Mature breeding males will be MUCH more aggressive than 3" juvies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Scollie said:


> I would love to have a Tyrannchromis N., don't see those here in Nebraska. You can mail me a male Marduk. :thumb:


Haha I could if you want. It would have to wait a few months though while they grow out. Currently I have one definite male at 4" they is growing like crazy that I'm definitely keeping.

All I really want is one male and a few females, but I may sell any females too.

When I get more than two confirmed males (keeping an extra one just in case ;p) then I'll consider selling them...or you could wait until I get fry...they'll probably start breeding at the earliest this fall if they keep growing at the rate they are now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Scollie said:
> 
> 
> > Meaning they are going to get more aggressive? or what?
> ...


Nonetheless from what I've heard they're a lot less aggressive than S. fryeri.

You apparently kept both species though Fogelhund...is that true that single male Buccochromis are less aggressive than a single male S. fryeri?

~Ed


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Marduk said:


> You apparently kept both species though Fogelhund...is that true that single male Buccochromis are less aggressive than a single male S. fryeri?
> 
> ~Ed


I never kept a single male in a tank, so I really can't comment on that.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> > You apparently kept both species though Fogelhund...is that true that single male Buccochromis are less aggressive than a single male S. fryeri?
> ...


So fogelhund you have always kept breeding groups in your tanks???


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BenHugs said:


> So fogelhund you have always kept breeding groups in your tanks???


Indeed.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I understand breeding males will be agressive with females present. But my question is how long before they usually get their color, so I can identify a male, and pull the other buccochromis out of that tank to minimize the agression a little, one male would probably be a little more peaceful. What do you think? Would that be a better way to go?


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Marduk said:


> Scollie said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have a Tyrannchromis N., don't see those here in Nebraska. You can mail me a male Marduk. :thumb:
> ...


I'll be checking the mail!!! :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My guess is you won't see a male until it reaches between 5-7". I wouldn't worry too much about aggression until they've coloured up.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> My guess is you won't see a male until it reaches between 5-7". I wouldn't worry too much about aggression until they've coloured up.


I do see a small blue tint on the lips and a small part on one of the fish, and a blueish tint on the body when the light hits just right, could that be a male?? They take a while to color up huh.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That could be a hint of colouring up. Many Large Haps do take some time to colour up.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I put them in their own tank until I can determine the sex of each,they appear alot happier with just their own species,it's amazing that there is no chasing around...yet. :lol:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Scollie said:


> I put them in their own tank until I can determine the sex of each,they appear alot happier with just their own species,it's amazing that there is no chasing around...yet. :lol:


With them in their own tank you should be able to pick out a male by the time they hit 4".

Look for some light hints of blue in the body and face, also take notice of the anal fin, you should see some faint egg spots starting to appear if indeed any of the three are male.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I do see some faint blue on the body, and head area on two of them and can barely see some egg spots on anal fin, so I'd say I'm 100% sure I have 2 males. The biggest one is a male and the smallest one is a male. The 3rd one is almost as big as the big male but doesn't really show anything but one blue dot on each side of its head on its gills, not sure yet. Should I add the 2 males back to my bigger tank,or just add one? If that third one is a female and it's not in the bigger tank with the 2 males shouldn't the 2 males be a little bit more at peace? I really like these fish and am doing my best to put them in the best case scenerio. The 3rd one might be a male, but if it's in it's own tank it might be easier to tell. What to do what to do?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey my F.rostratus is about 3" and he/she has just a faint pearly green color when the sun hits it. Is this a possible indication that I also have a male????


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> My guess is you won't see a male until it reaches between 5-7". I wouldn't worry too much about aggression until they've coloured up.


I know a few people selling B. rhoadesii almost fully colored at 5", and Bluegrasscichlids.com and cichlidlovers.com currently has B. nototaenia males between 3-4".


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought mine from bluegrass and a couple are getting closer to 4 inches, I re-introduced one male to my big tank and so far so good. Should or could I add my other male? The 3rd one I have a feeling is a female but waiting to know for sure before I add it to my bigger tank.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Come on need some last advice.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Scollie said:


> I bought mine from bluegrass and a couple are getting closer to 4 inches, I re-introduced one male to my big tank and so far so good. Should or could I add my other male? The 3rd one I have a feeling is a female but waiting to know for sure before I add it to my bigger tank.


Well I'm not sure :-? I'm the buy one of each kinda guy as more than 1 can = trouble. 
If it came to the two fighting and you could get one out before a death I'm sure he would be worth big bucks if he is large


----------

